# Plowing in Grand Rapids



## MrBillsLawn (Nov 15, 2005)

Well, i am writting this almost in desperation. I ended up not getting a contract that i was betting on for this winter.... good thing i found out on NOVEMBER 14. oh well, what can you do. Anyway i am looking for sub work in the greater grand rapids area. I have three trucks with three good reliable plowers. I am fully licensed and insured and ready for the snow to start flying. Anyone need some help?????

bill 
[email protected]


----------



## firstclasslawn (Sep 5, 2005)

*Give me your name and number*

Send me an email with your name and number. I should be set for this winter, but I will know tons more after the first snow.
- jon alkema
first class lawncare and plowing

[email protected]


----------



## stumper1620 (Dec 19, 2004)

MrBillsLawn said:


> Well, i am writting this almost in desperation. I ended up not getting a contract that i was betting on for this winter.... good thing i found out on NOVEMBER 14. oh well, what can you do. Anyway i am looking for sub work in the greater grand rapids area. I have three trucks with three good reliable plowers. I am fully licensed and insured and ready for the snow to start flying. Anyone need some help?????
> 
> bill
> [email protected]


I feel your pain!
there is a lot of them this year screwing us over with the slow/late decisions.
I'm keeping a list of the worst/slowest, I will not bother with them next year. 
You keep the time open for them and don't get it or if you fill the spot then you do get it and don't have the resources to cover it. azzes, All decisions should be made by oct 30 at the latest.
I'm still waiting on replies from 2 of them, I call and they don't know yet. I guess they are waiting for the first push. oh well, if I'm not availible, I'm not serving.


----------



## Lawnboy67 (Nov 3, 2005)

*It always happens*

Bill,

Never rely on Dave S_ _ F ! He puts himself first.


----------



## JTS Landscaping & Lawn  (Sep 17, 2005)

give Djs Lawn service a call there in grand rapids im subbing for them they said there always looking for plowers. tell them that josh from JTS Landscaping sent you.


----------

